# Beef Top Sirloin Roast...... need a litle advise for this one



## finch12 (Aug 23, 2010)

Going to do my first large beef roast. I did a 5 lb prime rib a couple weeks ago for the first time and it was excellent for sure. This one is a little bigger and it is a top sirloin. I stopped at the butcher today and he fixed me up with a great looking piece of beef. This bad boys is 10lbs even. What I would like to know is @ ~230 F how long should this take. I would like to have it done to medium in the end. I am going to leave a nice buffer for time as well because I plan on wrapping it and setting it in the cooler for at least a hour while I work on other dinner items.

Any help, advise or words of wisdom are greatly appreciated from this experienced bunch!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 24, 2010)

Now I have done a many sirloin tip roast. I love them and use them for a dinner and then lunch meat for ever. Now I keep my smoker alittle higher then 230° but it will do. You will find out that they cook faster then you think I have smoked them to maybe 140° in just a few hours 4 maybe alittle longer but not much. Mow I like mine so that the center is really rare too. It will make some of the best sandwiches that you will ever have. Oh Yea we don't buy any lunch meats any more.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 24, 2010)

This is a top sirloin roast, not a sirloin tip roast.  It is the sirloin section of the loin that is boneless and, although similar, it is a more tender cut of meat.  The sirloin tip comes off the femur on the round whereas the top sirloin comes off the loin further inside the hind past the round.

The top sirloin is more tender and has less moisture content than the sirloin tip; it is a lesser used muscle group.  Therefore, as a whole piece, you want to keep it around 220° and bring it up to about 135° for medium rare, 140° for medium.   Time depends on the history of your particular smoker and to what extent you've kept detailed, accurate records doing similar cuts of meat.  There is no connective tissue breakdown to factor in; you want that to come to temp, let rest 20 min. or so and serve that baby in all it's glory - it is truly a fine cut of meat!  There should be no stall or shenanigans with it - once its done, lick your lips!


----------



## finch12 (Aug 24, 2010)

Should I let it rest only 20 minutes??? I was hoping for maybe a hour. I was go wrap it up well and put it in the cooler. It could be there a hour or more. Is that adviseable Pops6927 ?


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, the longer it rests the longer it will continue to cook.  For example,when I cook a prime rib roast in the oven (full 7 ribs), I cook it at 200° until 122°, covered in foil with the probe in the center of the meat.  I take it out of the oven and set it on top of the stove with the foil and probe and let it rest until it reaches 135°, about 40 min., while I crank up the oven to 550°.  I put it back into the oven for 15 min. to brown and it's done.  It raises 13-15 degrees by itself, finishing cooking, and it's got no marked cook ring; it's medium rare all the way through.













The longer you hold it the longer you allow it to cook.   Just adjust your holding time in correlation with your desired finished temperature. You can always reheat the roast to a higher temp if still undercooked; but, you can't reverse it if it's cooked too much.  Let your thermometer be your guide - and make sure it's in the center of the roast and it's accurate.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 25, 2010)

Another person posted this thread just a few days ago : http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/97856/doing-a-big-sirloin-roast

This is a top butt also and would be indicative to what your's will be like.

You can eliminate all those messy leftovers, dirty dishes and ugly, dripping plates by dropping them off at my house..


----------



## smoke-n-smiles (Jul 28, 2011)

The pictures of this Prime Rib Roast are killing me!  Dang that looks like P-E-R-F-E-C-T-I-O-N to me!


----------

